# Exercise when limited to couch rest?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, LOL, if it were Sunny he'd amuse himself watching TV. He is glued to the flatscreen all the time!!!! Loves the cartoons! Obviously, that won't exercise her, but it would AMUSE her!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I swear, if she watches anymore LMN (the woman's movie network), she's going to become a feminist! Lol.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I may have missed something, but isn't the point of rest to "Not exercise"?... She's probably still going to be able to roll off the couch after 6 weeks of holding down the couch... (we have to crate to get stillness around here...)

Rumor has it dogs don't understand your words, just your tone of voice, so you may be safe enough with LMN....:bathbaby::bathbaby:

sarah


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm sorry Ginger has an injury and long convalescence ahead of her. How hard for you both! This is really a dog owner's nightmare and torment; how to keep a dog, especially one as smart as a poodle, happily entertained when they're relegated to a sedentary life for a time. I ran a google search for ideas, but didn't really come up with anything novel; the usual food games, relaxation techniques, etc. I do remember a member, *Gorky*, whose spoo Lichen had to recuperate from a nasty shoulder injury, maybe you can reach out to her for some ideas on what she did to keep him content during his recovery? Meanwhile, I'll keep looking on-line and asking other dog owners for their ideas. I think lots of us could use suggestions about how to keep our poods occupied when they're healing. Meanwhile, I'll PM you a post I copied off a Yahoo group about providing activities for convalescing dogs. Pressed for time now or I'd excerpt it here. Good luck!:clover:


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Only way to slow mine down during recovery is crate. Horrible for everyone. Nicholas luxating patella recovery was the longest 8 weeks of our lives. Good luck.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

When our 8 yo cattle dog tore her ACL, we were told to limit exercise to 15 minute walks. Good luck keeping a working Kelpie down. My daughter introduced her to tracking. Pelli was allowed to do scent pads which is basically just stomped out ptches of grass with her food hidden in it. She had to sniff out the food. It gave her something to do that was more standing, sniffing and thinking. She had been so depressed and miserable in her crate. The tracking got her mind (and her tail) working again without straining her knee. She would then go happily into her crate and watch tv and was allowed loose in the house on leash while DD did her homework. Tracking has become a great hobby for both of them Pelli loves it and now my DD is considering doing SAR once she's finished with college. 
Tracking really seems to work for most of my dogs, even the rescue chihuahua has been started recently. It makes them think, which helps wear them out. I have some seriously active dogs. lol


----------



## Karenl39 (Nov 18, 2012)

My 6 month old puppy justs got over her broken leg. She had plates put in it in 2 places. We gave her ace, LOL. Anyways, when she wasn't on the tranquilizer, I played games with her. I taught her to target my hand and also taught her to wait for treats. I also played hiding games with her dog food. I'd hide a piece in the blanket and she had to find it. Good luck, I think this was the longest 4 weeks in my life!


----------

